# Small flat pedals



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Just thought it may be useful for others looking for decent child size flat pedals to start a thread that could be used as a sticky.

Options I've found so far:

Sinz Micro pedals. 
http://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/images/uploads/Pedals/FlatsCages/pedl00044 Sinz Mini.jpg
There is a few others producing very similar and at lower prices.

Xpedo Traverse 9 Pedal.
https://static.bike-components.de/c...iversal-3dcf8c4c5f1cc1708b7ec50318b05f00.jpeg


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

We have tried several. The Sinz pedals were not as grippy as they look. We have had success with the following:

Origin 8. Nice and light and look great. 
http://www.jensonusa.com/Origin-8-Proform-Ul-
Product Description | Origin8
My son has the red version which look great and spin really well. Also seem very robust.
Come in red, blue, black all with gold highlights.

Answer MPH junior 
BMX PARTS - Pedals-Flat - ANSWER MPH Junior Platform Pedals - J&R BMX Superstore - BMX Bikes, Parts and Gear- Custom Bikes and Wheels
These come in red, blue, black and silver but are a bit chunkier and heavier than the Origin 8 pedals.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Bah. Another part of this conversion is getting 9/16" pedals. Gotta find something kid-sized. Street bike not race bike, so not overly concerned with weight and that junk. Just something that spins nicely, grippy, and won't break the bank.

Answer is out at $100.
Origin8 is out at $66

Sinz, not bad at $25. Made by Wellgo.
SINZ Mini Platform Pedal - J&R BMX 

Free Agent, $17, same as Sinz, made by Wellgo.
FREE AGENT Mini Platform Pedals - J&R BMX

Half-tempted to throw a pair of Stolen Thermalites on for $13. Afraid they are too big; prefer something more narrow I think.
Stolen Thermalite PC Pedals - Dan's Comp

Could always kick it old school with a set of Bear Traps! LOL
VP-747 3rd gen bear trap XC-II BMX alloy pedals - 9/16" - PURPLE


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

The Sinz/Wellgo pedals are a good option for street bikes. Not as grippy as the Origin 8 and Answer options but really solid. They will take the drops on the concrete with no problem.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought some Aest off of eBay last year titanium axle ultra light my 10 year old races and put over 1400 miles on these pedals . Bearing are silky smooth more than impressed with these pedals for $20 my son weighs around 90 pounds and does a lot of jumping. The platforms are small perfect for him.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

we run the wellgo's on my son's bmx bike; he said grip is good.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

These Wellgo pedals have a smaller platform and are very strong. Found some cheap Ti spindles on ebay to get the weight down. If you need more grip for wet riding add skateboard grip tape to the center.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

170g for the pair, that's mega light.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Dave88LX said:


> 170g for the pair, that's mega light.


Yes, I was really happy with the weight. I thought the $30.00 for the Ti spindles was worth getting them down to 170 grams for the pair.
I believe these were the WR11 model pedal.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Toronto Cycles has the lightweight AEST pedals for $55 + $5 S&H. Magnesium w/ Ti spindles. 160 grams/pair.
AEST Pedals, KCNC Pedals, Titanium Spindles, AEST Platform pedals

All over eBay too from China, a little cheaper bought outright, and some bidding ads too.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Found the Aest steel axle on eBay for 29. More tempted by those as they are almost half price compared to the Ti axle ones. Magnesium pedal still, 223g instead


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

If you're patient, $38 on eBay has the Ti spindles, but gotta wait for the boat from Hong Kong!

AEST Bike MTB Black Magnesium Pedals Platform CNC Titanium Axle 9 16" 160g Pair | eBay


----------

